# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Fappening 2.0?

## Origanalist

Fappening 2.0? Details of 5mn online porn users hacked & leaked

Published time: 15 Nov, 2016 17:28

Profile details of 5 million consumers of online pornography have been hacked and leaked in a massive online attack.
Email addresses linked to 412 million accounts for porn sites owned by FriendFinder Networks were uncovered by hackers.

It is understood around 5.2 million of these were UK users of sites such as Penthouse.com and FriendFinder Networks. Also stolen were passwords, browser information, dates of last visits and IP addresses.

FriendFinder Networks vice president Diana Ballou told tech site ZDnet that the firm had received a number of reports regarding potential security vulnerabilities from a variety of sources.

While a number of these claims proved to be false extortion attempts, we did identify and fix a vulnerability that was related to the ability to access source code through an injection vulnerability.

Ballou promised outside investigators would be brought in to examine the breach.

Penthouse.com CEO Kelly Holland told the site: We are aware of the data hack and we are waiting on FriendFinder to give us a detailed account of the scope of the breach and their remedial actions in regard to our data.

The hack dwarfs that of the July 2015 attack on extramarital affairs website Ashley Madison, in which 36 million profiles were accessed.

Hackers leaked the data over the weeks that followed. Some 33 percent of the photos released were of members penises.

It was later revealed through Freedom of Information (FoI) requests that computers used by members of parliament and their staff have been used to access Ashley Madison.

In response to the revelation, parliament said the website is blocked on its network, but that MPs, their staff, researchers, advisers and members of the House of Lords are able to use the internet on their computers during non-working hours.

It said further information on the scale of the sites usage is unavailable because data is only stored for one year.

https://www.rt.com/uk/367044-porn-site-details-hacked/

----------


## Natural Citizen

lol

----------


## juleswin

What kind of sick human being faps to stolen data of ordinary people? its one thing to fap on celebrity hacked naked pictures, but fapping to data is just sick. I refuse to waste one of my seeds to this.

----------


## Origanalist

> What kind of sick human being faps to stolen data of ordinary people? its one thing to fap on celebrity hacked naked pictures, but fapping to data is just sick. I refuse to waste one of my seeds to this.

----------


## presence

> Email addresses linked to 412 million accounts


we call that industrial pimpin'

----------


## Matt Collins

People pay for this?

----------


## Suzanimal

This is why I stick with VHS.

----------


## DamianTV

Data *Fap*ocalypse is coming!  :P

----------


## The Northbreather

> This is why I stick with VHS.


Back when the women had hair

----------


## Suzanimal

> Back when the women had hair


Yep and men had creepy pornstaches.

----------


## Origanalist

> Yep and men had creepy pornstaches.


The girls called them saddle horns where I came from.

----------


## tod evans

> Yep and men had creepy pornstaches.


Womb-broom thankyouverymuch..

----------


## DamianTV

> Yep and men had creepy pornstaches.


Now half of them wear Manscera and Guyliner...  Oh how the definition of a sexy man has changed!  Hell, pot bellies also used to be considered "sexy" because it meant that one was able to provide generously for themselves and ones family!

Banana Hammock FTW!  Im brinin' in back, yo!

----------


## The One

> This is why I stick with VHS.


I always found that the tapes wear out too fast when I repeatedly rewind to see the same part over and over.  That...and it seemed like the tracking always needed to be adjusted at the most inopportune moments.

----------


## The Northbreather

> Womb-broom thankyouverymuch..


Flavor saver

----------


## Suzanimal

> Now half of them wear Manscera and Guyliner...  Oh how the definition of a sexy man has changed!  Hell, pot bellies also used to be considered "sexy" because it meant that one was able to provide generously for themselves and ones family!
> 
> Banana Hammock FTW!  Im brinin' in back, yo!


Ha! Mr Animal got a Speedo and, after seeing it, my #2 son asked for one, too. I said no because our pool would've started looking like a gay bath house.

----------

